# No Joke! Thanksgiving Memory



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

Every Thanksgiving I laugh about something that happened over *30 years ago*.  Try to *visualize this* because it dang sure happened. Daddy had a custom stick burner before custom stick burners were the rage. It was a bit different. The stack was in the back/middle of the smoker with doors that open in the front and low in another area was a big tray for water or any liquid like apple juice etc. It's the day before Thanksgiving. All of Daddy's buddies bring their hams and turkeys for a fun day and night of partying, drinking Jack Daniels and smoking their Thanks giving feast.  We are all down at the smoker next to the barn having a great time. Its after dark now and the hickory smoke is still rolling and the fun is still going. Daddy turned to one of his buddies and said, Billy, we are about of jack black and we need to head to the liquor store. Dad said son! your driving because   you've only had a few beers. We all jumped in the Suburban and started to head out of our property to our 1 red light town 5 miles away.  Before we hit the blacktop Daddy said hold up! Backup ! I need to put more apple juice in the tray. He said it was near empty. I backed up. He got out and grabbed another gallon of apple juice and filled the water tray and we left. 30 minutes later we returned with a 1/2 gallon of Jack Black. When we turned down the lane to the barn we notice a large fire lighting up the area. As we got closer we noticed a massive flame shooting out of the stack of the smoker. It looked like the space shuttle launching off the pad!! We got out and Daddy exclaimed Son of a Bunch!!! I think I poured that dang gallon of Peanut oil in the tray instead of the gallon of apple juice!!! We got the fire out and opened the doors to the space shuttle and low and behold everything was black. Those full grown turkeys looked like pigeons! The hams looked like burnt bricks. That thanksgiving was a disaster. Mother and my new bride were extremely pissed.  As stated in the beginning of the post I think about this event and laugh about it every year. Great fun times and memories with my Daddy. He will never be forgotten. Never place your gallon of apple juice next to your peanut oil at night when you have had a lot of Jack Black.  Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 26, 2020)

Sometimes the best are those that happen by mistake (or with alcohol included). Of course I can picture the flames shooting out of the stack of the smoker. 
Jim


----------



## bdawg (Nov 26, 2020)

1 Brontosaurus Burger, coming up!

Great story, Hawg and thanks to JLeonard for reminding me how funny that Eddie Murphy video was (still is all these years later).
I have a buddy from my Army days and we STILL call each other "Gus" to this day after Uncle Gus in the video.  "Reedickolus"!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Sometimes the best are those that happen by mistake (or with alcohol included). Of course I can picture the flames shooting out of the stack of the smoker.
> Jim



Hahahaha that’s right!!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 26, 2020)

great story! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2020)

That's an awesome story! Thanks for sharing.  Has your wife ever decided it was comical?

Ryan


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's an awesome story! Thanks for sharing.  Has your wife ever decided it was comical?
> 
> Ryan


Oh yes. She has told the story many times


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2020)

Fun Story, Hawging It !!!
So I guess that wasn't your idea of "Thin Blue Smoke"???
Like the Story!!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2020)

I guess that's not what they mean by hot and fast!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 26, 2020)

That's a great story.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughed out loud! Thanks for sharing the disaster!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I guess that's not what they mean by hot and fast!
> 
> Ryan


Hahahaha that’s right


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Fun Story, Hawging It !!!
> So I guess that wasn't your idea of "Thin Blue Smoke"???
> Like the Story!!
> 
> Bear


Jet black smoke for sure


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That's a great story.  Thanks for sharing.


Great memories


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Laughed out loud! Thanks for sharing the disaster!


I think about that day often. Embedded in my brain hahahaha


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hawging It
 thanks for the like.  Much appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2020)

Great story! Shame about all that Meat. I imagine several Wives were angry that year...J J


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great story! Shame about all that Meat. I imagine several Wives were angry that year...J J


Lots of pissed off folks. They got over it and the story has been told many times since. Still funny after all these years.


----------

